# Primary Source Document citations in MLA format



## 3John2 (May 5, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is the proper forum for this, if not please forgive me. I am finished with a research paper for a composition class in which I have to use MLA format. I used two primary source documents from the Library of Congress online. Both are calls to prayer & fasting (one of them Washington's after his inauguration). I am having trouble finding out exactly how to properly cite something that was taken from a primary source document such as those. My professor gave me a book & told me to look it up, however I have been unable to find primary source citations in that book. Any help, or link or anything else would be GREATLY appreciated as it is due this week & I'm done with it (other than the citations for said documents). Thank you.


----------



## nicnap (May 5, 2012)

Hmm, I don't know. But I will give you a tool that will help tremendously. If you use Firefox (not beta), go to zotero.org and make use of it. It has served me very well, and always has the right format.


----------



## 3John2 (May 5, 2012)

Thanks will do.


----------



## Scottish Lass (May 5, 2012)

Purdue OWL: MLA Formatting and Style Guide is the online reference I use when teaching MLA. The site is great. Easybib.com can even format it for you.


----------

